# negotiations + dubbizle.com



## CDOMonkey (Jan 18, 2011)

I wanted to get peoples opinion on prices for apartments listed via agent or non-agent and if they're subject to negotiations For example, if a fully furnished place in dubai marina is listed for 75k, is it often possible to negotiate down and if so, how much on a percentage basis could a person be able to - how would they go about it (i.e. what are the tactics or how would you specifically negotiate)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

CDOMonkey said:


> I wanted to get peoples opinion on prices for apartments listed via agent or non-agent and if they're subject to negotiations For example, if a fully furnished place in dubai marina is listed for 75k, is it often possible to negotiate down and if so, how much on a percentage basis could a person be able to - how would they go about it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes definitely negotiate, ads are usually overpriced as haggling is expected. If the place is going for $75K I'd offer $70K or even less if you are prepared to pay in 1 cheque.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd start at least 10-15% below the asking price but need to do your research in the building first. If the apartment is way over priced may be worth a very low offer but odds are the landlord is a dreamer who still thinks he can get 2008 rents so you're probably wasting time. 

75k in the Marina sounds on the high side for a 1 bed unless in a top end building. I have a friend who's just taken a mid-range furnished one bed there for 55k with 4 checks.


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

all prices here are almost always subject to negotiations: cars, apartments, services... ))


----------



## CDOMonkey (Jan 18, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> I'd start at least 10-15% below the asking price but need to do your research in the building first. If the apartment is way over priced may be worth a very low offer but odds are the landlord is a dreamer who still thinks he can get 2008 rents so you're probably wasting time.
> 
> 75k in the Marina sounds on the high side for a 1 bed unless in a top end building. I have a friend who's just taken a mid-range furnished one bed there for 55k with 4 checks.


Thanks for the advice! I've found the following website and it shows rent ranges, is this what you're seeing in dubai currently or even lower?

Dubai cost of living

Just wondering if the posted price on these 3-4 locations are reasonable or if you would definitely would suggest negotiating down.

Dubizzle.com | BEAUTIFUL marina view 1bedroom in Alsahab, Fully furnished!!

Dubizzle.com | 1 Bedroom, Fully Furnished, Modern And Contemporary Apartment with Sea Views- (RENT005192) - Dubai

Dubizzle.com | NICE FURNISHED 1B/R DUPLEX FOR RENT IN LIBERTY HOUSE @ DIFC

Dubizzle.com | FENDI, Furnished Studios,Sky)(Gardens-DIFC,Short/Long Term,0506392707


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Those places really are all over town. Don't know it's that's deliberate on your part to see if rents are inflated all over or if you haven't narrowed down your search area. If the latter then you really need to spend time in the areas you are considering and see just how they would work for you. Next try to pick out a handful of target buildings you would like to live in. That way you can get an idea of the market and prices. 

Not even the agents cover the whole of town - they specialise on their own areas eg Marina, Downtown etc. Thats the only way to keep up with things as no way you can know the latest on the hundreds of buildings in town, even if that is your job. 

My view would be that the 1st and 4th properties are seriously overpriced and the other 2 about 10% over what should be achievable. What discount you'd get in reality would all come down to the individual landlord and how realistic he is prepared to be 

The number of checks you're offering will also affect the price you can agree. 1 check should get you a pretty substantial discount, 3 or 4 a small discount and 5+ you'll be lucky to get much off a half sensible price.


----------



## CDOMonkey (Jan 18, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Those places really are all over town. Don't know it's that's deliberate on your part to see if rents are inflated all over or if you haven't narrowed down your search area. If the latter then you really need to spend time in the areas you are considering and see just how they would work for you. Next try to pick out a handful of target buildings you would like to live in. That way you can get an idea of the market and prices.
> 
> Not even the agents cover the whole of town - they specialise on their own areas eg Marina, Downtown etc. Thats the only way to keep up with things as no way you can know the latest on the hundreds of buildings in town, even if that is your job.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm definitely open to living anywhere really - as long as it has a good crowd and things to do around it. My company is going to front the entire check upfront (1 check) to the landlord and pro-rate any amount that I do not use for housing through my monthly paychecks. So I'm kind of incentiveized to negotiate using the 1 check method and try to come in significantly under my alloted amount and pocked the rest!

The shoreline definitely appeals to me because of the beach; however, I'm questioning how long my commute would be to DIFC gate building 1. So I'm trying to find a location where a lot of people hang out vs. limiting my commute to DIFC. 

I see where you're coming from and definitely will look into contacting agents within the specific regions once I arrive and attempt to see what the best deal is.

Thanks again!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

CDOMonkey said:


> Thanks! I'm definitely open to living anywhere really - as long as it has a good crowd and things to do around it. My company is going to front the entire check upfront (1 check) to the landlord and pro-rate any amount that I do not use for housing through my monthly paychecks. So I'm kind of incentiveized to negotiate using the 1 check method and try to come in significantly under my alloted amount and pocked the rest!
> 
> The shoreline definitely appeals to me because of the beach; however, I'm questioning how long my commute would be to DIFC gate building 1. So I'm trying to find a location where a lot of people hang out vs. limiting my commute to DIFC.
> 
> ...


Just in terms of the commute - obviously Downtown Burj area would be closest to DIFC. But even if you are in the Marina, Palm or anywhere else, the drive itself will not be more than 15 mins. However, you should be aware of (1) traffic leaving the Marina - it can get busy at some places, (2) traffic entering into DIFC - it can get a bit busy in the mornings, but something you cannot avoid. These two bottlenecks might set you back by 10 mins


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sometimes, you have to be cheeky when negotiating. 

My tenancy is coming up for renewal in 2.5 months. I called up my landlord yesterday and made a rather cheeky offer. I half expected him to tell me to take a hike but lo and behold, he agreed to reduce the rent to the amount that I wanted to pay!! Worst case scenario is that even if the rent falls further in the next 2 months, I'll be paying current market value!


----------



## CDOMonkey (Jan 18, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Sometimes, you have to be cheeky when negotiating.
> 
> My tenancy is coming up for renewal in 2.5 months. I called up my landlord yesterday and made a rather cheeky offer. I half expected him to tell me to take a hike but lo and behold, he agreed to reduce the rent to the amount that I wanted to pay!! Worst case scenario is that even if the rent falls further in the next 2 months, I'll be paying current market value!


Maz (I'm assuming short for Mazen ~ my best friend is Arabic and named Mazen so figured I'd take a guess at your name)- if you don't mind, care to share some details on the figures? How much you offered (%'age decrease) - this would be more relevant, but would like to know AED figure if you care to share, if not (totally understand). 

I figure from the numbers I'm seeing on Dubbizle, that rents are not as cheap as everyones mentioning so I plan on an asking price of 40-50% based on listed price since I'm wiling to pay 1 check up front with guarantee from my employer for a fully furnished place. More I've been reading the more I've found out that buildings are half empty and they're looking for anyone to fill them. If I can offer 1 check up front, should do the trick and will obviously be willing to negotiate up, but an initial 50% haircut from their listed price just to get discussions started...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I got approx 15% off, which equates to AED 10k.

Considering the speed at which he said yes, I should have offered less than that!!


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi,

I am about to pay 40,000 AED in 4 cheques for a fully furnished studio in Marina Diamond, 5 minutes walk from Dubai Marina metro station. I think it's a fair deal but what do people think please?

Best,

Andrew


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Andrew Landin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to pay 40,000 AED in 4 cheques for a fully furnished studio in Marina Diamond, 5 minutes walk from Dubai Marina metro station. I think it's a fair deal but what do people think please?
> 
> ...


That is a fair deal.


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

Andrew Landin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to pay 40,000 AED in 4 cheques for a fully furnished studio in Marina Diamond, 5 minutes walk from Dubai Marina metro station. I think it's a fair deal but what do people think please?
> 
> ...


i think that's pretty cool.. well done ))


----------



## CDOMonkey (Jan 18, 2011)

Andrew Landin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to pay 40,000 AED in 4 cheques for a fully furnished studio in Marina Diamond, 5 minutes walk from Dubai Marina metro station. I think it's a fair deal but what do people think please?
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking; what do you think of the Marina Diamond? I see quite a bit of units available on dubbizle and wanted to get your opinion on living standards. Would you consider it moderately luxurious living conditions or no?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Marina Diamond Buildings are not luxury living. However for price and location they are fantastic. At the end of the day, an apartment is going to look as good as you make it. I own an apartment in MD3 and have had the same British tenants in for the last 3.5 years so it can't be all bad. The size of the apartments vary between each Diamond building.


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi,

MD1 is a little small and some of the apartments are starting to look quite tired but the location, as mentioned, is really good. I spend a lot of time out of Dubai so it's perfect for me.

Best,

Andrew


----------

